# WoodcraftBands.com (Bandsaw Blades)



## justturnin (Jun 15, 2012)

I was told about this site on another forum and am still working w/ my first blade, which is a remarkable thing. The site is http://www.woodcraftbands.com and there blades are very reasonable. I picked up four Lenox 105" 3/4" 3tpi and one 2tpi for $13.50 each. I have been using the Timberwolf (TW) blades on my saw until now. I tried Olsen's and Olsen Pros and two of each did not last near as long one TW Blade. I decided to give this site a go and am truely impressed. I know for a fact that I would have burned a TW blade up by now and this blade is still cutting like new. The blade has been on for about 2 months and has eaten up a lot of timber. Even after all that I sliced an 8" mesquite blank today and it was butter for the blade. Even on my TW's best day Mesquite would be an issue and I would see some flex in the blade going into the end grain, not with these.

Another great thing is you can't order online. You have to call in your order. This is about as close as you will get around here to doing business w/ a handshake. Great people to talk to and more advise than you can shake a stick at.

The only drawback, and its a small one, is the Lenox blades do not cut as smooth as the TW's. But, for less than half the price of a TW with a longer life I will survive.

My saw is a 1990's Delta 14" w/ Riser.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 15, 2012)

I use the Bi metal supercutbandsaw blades- I think they are cheaper.


----------



## justturnin (Jun 15, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> I use the Bi metal supercutbandsaw blades- I think they are cheaper.



I am not above trying out another blade. Once I run through these 5 I will try them out.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 19, 2012)

Good info Chris ! I use the Timberwolf as well and have been more pleased with them than any other. I will have to give these a try.
Scott


----------



## Ironman (Jul 3, 2012)

This is good information. As I had used blades from other suppliers such as www.sawblade.com, I will also give this one a try.


----------

